# Classic Miyata Catalogs



## nanoburgos

Hi Everyone,

My name is Hernan "Nano" Burgos. I was responsible for bringing Miyata bicycles to Canada. I recently came across a ton of old Miyata Catalogs and decided to scan and post them. If anyone is interested in having a look, you can find them here:

MiyataCatalogs.com

I started from 1981 and am going up to the early 90's.

Enjoy!


----------



## deadmanschest

*Amazing coincidence....hehe....*

Hi nanoburgess - this is my first post on RBR, and I guess yours as well - I can hardly say welcome to the forums....

Thanks for the link. I just picked up a 1986 pepper red Seven Ten (aaah twelve) and its a great bike. I haven't set my butt on a road bike for 25 years, ever since I rode my first ATB..

I have a question, perhaps you can help..

The Miyata has Wolber SuperChampion Alpine rims, 700c X 20, nice rims, and 19c Wolber tires;

Q: What is the maximum width of tire that I could have clearance for? I'd like to mount 32c or even 38c if I could fit.

(I have no idea of the inflated size of 38c, I can't believe that it would be 1.5 inches, but maybe)

I think the 710 might share frame dimensions with the 912, if that helps any...

Thanks

dmc.


----------



## deadmanschest

*Question on serial numbers..*



nanoburgos said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Hernan "Nano" Burgos. I was responsible for bringing Miyata bicycles to Canada. I recently came across a ton of old Miyata Catalogs and decided to scan and post them. If anyone is interested in having a look, you can find them here:
> 
> MiyataCatalogs.com
> 
> I started from 1981 and am going up to the early 90's.
> 
> Enjoy!


nanoburgos - hi again - actually 2nd question - I assume my Seven Ten is 1986 based on the triple butted decal, chro-mo fork, and November 1985 on the dia-compe, but the frame serial number is "NU xxxxx". I cannot find any info on the alphabet scheme for Miyata...

Is NU a code that you recognize?.

Thanks

dmc


----------



## Dave Hickey

Outstanding....thanks very much


----------



## nanoburgos

*deadmanchest(Miyata 710 Tires)*

Racing bicycles do not have enough space to fit wider tires and little space for special mudguards, I think you should replace the tires with the original size, anyways you should contact you local bicycle store for tires and tubes, they will be very helpful.

Best regards,
NANOBURGOS


----------



## nanoburgos

*deadmanchest(Serial Number)*

I do not remember the codes numbers for Miyata Bicycles(was a long time ago), but the Japanese use a very simple method for code numbers, like N=November U=5, same with the Japanese cars, sometimes they use the wrong names(Jeep Model Pajero is a bad word in Spanish), well even in U.S.A we make mistakes(model Nova=does not go in spanish), anyways have a nice Holidays.
Regards,
NANOBURGOS


----------



## eugkim

Thanks for your great contribution. I have an '86 912 that I still use on occasion. I remember memorizing the 86 catalogue while in college. However, are the scanned versions Canadian? My 912 has 600 SIS, not EX.


----------



## nanoburgos

Yes you are right the Catalog 1986 is the Canadian version(after the Catalog was printed, Miyata send us 600 SIS to replace the EX) I do not know if there is an American Catalog somewhere.
Regards,
NANOBURGOS


----------



## eirewise

*1986/87? 912 miyata road bike*

Hello...Just wanted to add my thanks regarding your Miyata catalogue scans...the timing couldn't have been better as I just purchased a 912 (black with pink head tube) that according to your catalogue would be an '86 however like the previous reply it has Shimano SIS not EX...just wondering if you might recall what approximately this bike would have sold for in the US back in '86/87...Thanks again, Walt


----------



## nanoburgos

*Sorry No Record In Canada For Bicycles Sold In Us*

Sorry Walt, for me is impossible to know when your bicycle was sold in the US, I did my best scanning the Miyata Catalogs from my own collection in Canada, no information about the US market.
regards,
NANOBURGOS


----------



## bjbiker

Thanks for this information. I found out my 'Grand Touring' is aka model 1000. Timing is funny as one other poster noted; I bought it in the late 70's and just took it out of storage to refurb- haven't ridden it in 15 or so years. thanks again for sharing


----------



## unagidon

This is fantastic! I have been interested in a miyata, but couldn't quite figure out the geometry. Your catalog tells everything, assuming they didn't make sizes smaller than the 50 for U.S.A. Thank you so much.

Just curious - how much would you say a New Old Stock 914SE is worth, with all original parts except the pedals?

Thanks.


----------



## kas

Thanks for posting the catologs, in 1981 I bought a 310 and in 1983 got a Team Miyata which went for 1000 dollars great bike. Sold it in the 90s wish I still had it.
Great blog by the way


----------



## pied piper

Hello everyone! This is my first posting here. I have an early 1990's Miyata Elevation 150 21 speed. I bought it used from my nephew about 4 years ago and until recently had been unable to find out anything about it. During the last couple of days I have found a lot of info and I am finding out more all the time. The one item which I had given up on is the serial number. I had looked all over the bike's frame and had found nothing, but I see here that there is a number. Where should I look for it? Also, would anybody know about how much this bike would have cost new?


----------



## nanoburgos

*Serial Numbers and Miyata 150 Estimated Price*

Dear Friends:

Some of the serial numbers on Miyata Frames where hidden behind the plastic cable guide for the front derailleur in the bottom bracket shell, some of then had the serial number on the seat post tube close to the bottom bracket shell( I am not so sure, it was long time ago).
Also with price reference it is hard to remember but probably a Miyata 150 1990 will be at this time about $399.00 Canadian(Please check the American Dollar at this time).
Best regards,
Hernan P.Burgos(NANOBURGOS)


----------



## pied piper

Thnx Nano: I found a number on that plastic cable guide; is the number YF007 the serial number? And thanx for the ballpark figure on te bike price.


----------



## Wayne Jacobsen

I really got a kick out of seeing this. My current bike is the 1987 Team Miyata, in red and white, just as it shows in the 1987 catalog. Its virtually the same as when I had it built 20 years ago with 7 speed dura ace. It sat in the garage for several years, but I dusted it off (literally) and starting riding again in April (about 600 miles so far this year).

Thanks for posting these catalogs.

--Wayne


----------



## mtmann

nanoburgos - thanks so much for the work on the scans.:thumbsup: I have a fondness for 80's Japanese bikes and all things Suntour; the quality for the money was impossible to beat. I just picked up a Terra Runner this morning at a garage sale for $25. Kind of a whim and a hope that it would be a good candidate for an extra-cycle conversion. I was able to date as an 86 with your catalogs. The more i look at it, th emore impressed I am. Nice lug work, full braze-ons including fender brazes on the seatstay and chainstay bridges, Nitto bars (and stem?), and those awesome Suntour friction thumb shifters. Only non-stock items were a ladies Serfas saddle, Shimano m-324 pedals (score! ) and Specialized Crossroads tires. I think I'm gonna have fun with this! 
I noticed in your 1986 catalog scan that there's no spec sheet for the mountain bikes? was this an oversight or is it not in the original catalog? I'm especially interested in the info on the stem and crankset on the 86 Terra Runner. Thanks


----------



## nanoburgos

*No Problem*

No Problem
Regards,
Hernan P.Burgos(NANOBURGOS)


----------



## pied piper

nanoburgos; got a potential problem with my Miyata. I've got it in the shop for a tuneup. I got a phone call from them today saying that the front brakes were froze onto the frame and would not co-operate with the adjustin of them. I went up there and saw what he was talking about. His two suggestions were 1) a new fork which his tone suggested he didn't want to mess with or 2) leave it as is. He did say that the rear brakes were working.

I decided to leave the front brakes as they were as I have an idea that this guy isn't really excited about the idea about working on the bike. The problem is, this shop is the only one in town and the next closest shop is 40 miles away.

Any suggestions that I could do with the front brake after I get the bike back to me?


----------



## nanoburgos

*Frozen Brakes*

The best way to unfroze cables,brakes, derailleurs is WD-40 .
Yu will save a lot .
Regards,
Hernan P.Burgos(NANOBURGOS)


----------



## PATH

I have a 1989 Miyata Sportrunner but the colors on the bike match the 1100a.

What's up with that? Unless they offered different color schemes on bikes. Hmmm?


----------



## stenknep

*terra runner?*

Thanks for posting the catalogs.

I'm trying to find information about a Miyata hybrid I bought in Europe, a 1993 or 1994 model, came in a brilliant metallic purple paint job, had fairly decent components, I think 21 speed XT/LX. I think it was an aluminum frame.

Which model was that? Was that the Terra Runner? Did the North American models have different names?

Thanks.


----------



## nanoburgos

Ref.Terra Runner sold in EUROPE
Sorry you have to contact the European Distribuitor, Canadian and American Miyatas had same names and specifications.
If you are more specific where in Europe you bought your Miyata Terra Runner probably I will have more chances to find some information for you.
Regards,
Hernan P.Burgos
www.miyatacatalogs.com


----------



## stenknep

*trail runner*

The model I was searching for is Trail Runner. I bought it in Sweden in 1993. My favorite bike to date. I'd like to find one to buy used (preferably in Sweden). Any tips welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## jfogg

Any idea what the bar clamp size is on a 1987 Miyata 712???


----------



## froze

jfogg said:


> Any idea what the bar clamp size is on a 1987 Miyata 712???


It's a 25.4

You resurrected an old post, not sure if the original poster is still around anymore.


----------

